# pike island dam 4/13



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the rocks 2day with my wife an fellow ogf'er htnickle,did realy good we caught whites,stripes,walleye,saugar,smallmouth,lg mouth an even a couple of bluegills!!!!!!!!!!!
we caught fish on minnows an a split,minnows an a bobber,small cranks(shad color),jigs an tails both tipped an untipped(glow in the dark sassy shad realy was the ticket )but run out of them in the midafternoon  caught a few on a small roostertail(white).
kept 15 eye's all between 14'' an 17''.threw back about 5 or 6 that were 2 big for us 2 keep (nothing over 18'')had 2 there were 24'' 
most of the whites were on the small size but a few nice one;s in the mix
the one smallie was a nice one about 17'' the other 4 were all about 12''
the lg mouth was about 14'' an one of the 3 gill's we got was 9''
The high lite of the day was the 2 tagged fish we got the wife got a 17'' walleye that was tagged an about 1hr later i got a 14'' saugar that was tagged!!!!!!!!!
all in all a very nice day spent with 2 of my best friends  
the twisters


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish,sounds like a real good day


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

WTG man, sounds like y'all had fun and what a beautiful day to be out. i was on a small lake here in WV for about 4 hrs, I got :S but didn't really care it was just relaxing!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome day!!
I've been fishing Racine a few times this week. Usually get about 30 sauger and 10 white bass every nite. A few walleyes and I caught a fat 14in. smallie last night.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

heading there toomorrow morning 4-15
I hope i do that well.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Where is Pike Island dam located??


----------



## MuskyKiller (Apr 18, 2006)

Jefferson and Belmont Co. on the border of WV. Fish the WV side near the New cumberland Dam. Good numbers of eyes and white bass being caught.


----------



## TheVille (May 22, 2006)

i got me a 21 pound flathead catfish at pike island dam on the 18th...got him on a grub!


----------

